# Mad punch software



## TNP (Feb 12, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with Mad Punch digitizing software? It is free, however it doesn't come with instructions. Can someone please tell me how to use it?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Never heard of it. Can you post a link to information about it?


----------



## TNP (Feb 12, 2008)

MadPunch - Powered by vBulletin


----------

